# Just a few recent pics



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ive not been on here much, been busy with work and women lol

Heres a few pics of where im at just now, Im upto 230lbs (5'11) My strength has gone up a good bit recently and i think ive added a wee bit of size and lost some bf%. I hoped to compete at Mr Scotland this year but i simply cannot afford it, nor am i ready for it at this time.

Comments/critisism welcome. (ps i do have legs just got no good pics of them lol)





































Ideally id like a wee bit more arm size and more lats but happy with where im at just now.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd be happy too bro you're a unit


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking in good shape. Good mass, delts look like cannonballs and you have managed to keep lean.

Good work- compete in Mr Scotland next year then?


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

how did you photo shop your arms to make them look bigger? thats what i need to increase them to 19. lol

only joking looking big mate.shoulders and arms a strong point?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Excellent mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work mate, looking in real good shape.


----------



## Danny G (Mar 4, 2009)

Good shape there, nice looking shoulders.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

monster mate, what gym is that your in, looks like a david lloyds.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

big ****er

nice arms!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

looking good dude, defo good size on you. Arms and Delts look thick and @ 5'11 this makes you even look bigger. Wish i was 5'11.

You making any of the shows this year, as i'll prob see you there.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Top physique fella you should be proud, got the kind of body that most people are aiming for, would be good to see you if you decide to diet down one day.


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking in great nick mate............well done!

Is that Esporta in Hamilton your in.........looks vaguely familiar!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great shape m8. awsome delts and arms


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good mate..

competition front aside

One of those Under Armour tops would suit your physique Nicely:thumbup1:

(you prob have many already tho:lol: :lol: )


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking great tiger mate,but i'm gner slap you around the lug when i see you at the shows for not gettin your @rse up there,cant afford it fck all,i dont even have a job and i do it mate!!! stop with the excuses already!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> looking great tiger mate,but i'm gner slap you around the lug when i see you at the shows for not gettin your @rse up there,cant afford it fck all,i dont even have a job and i do it mate!!! stop with the excuses already!!!!


you dont need a job, cos RS2007 pays you to bum him side ways anytime anywhere. PMSL :tongue:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice delts mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate. looks like you have made some good gains from the last set of pics.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Paddy, you're a fcuking [email protected] :tongue:

Dinnae gies all this pish about cant afford it! Weemans quite right.... it can be done if you want it badly enough!

You know fine well I'd have helped you out with cheaper/trade price supps and other stuff if you were struggling and wanting to compete...

We've had this conversation, I told you before... waayyy back at the start when diets were about to begin, you had NO excuse not to compete this year but what did you do.....??? Got your head all involved in birds instead and went off the path.... So no excuses young man!!! :cursing:

However, maternal-type boll*ckings aside.... You're looking great there, always said you had a very aesthetically pleasing physique (genetically blessed little fecker :tongue: ) decidedly ramsay-esque as many have said before...

No excuses for 2010 mate.... I mean it!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Paddy, you're a fcuking [email protected] :tongue:
> 
> Dinnae gies all this pish about cant afford it! Weemans quite right.... it can be done if you want it badly enough!
> 
> ...


yeah listen to the errrrrr:confused1: BIRD :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking very good mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking fcking good mate - delts and pecs are great.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> yeah listen to the errrrrr:confused1: BIRD :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm not THAT kind of bird lol 

You know fine well what I mean having encountered a few of the "other" kind yourself lol....


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking good bud


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow lovin the pics, not bein gay lol, tbf thats what i would love to aspire to, could it be done, no idea lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

told you years ago pat

you remind me of powerhouse, only a few years behind him


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> told you years ago pat
> 
> you remind me of powerhouse, only a few years behind him


....and without the dodgy English accent..... :tongue:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments, Bri and zara if you both want to come and beat me up at the nabbas id actually enjoy that haha, seriously though i have no excuse, i got involved with some mad birds and messed me up a bit but im great now and gaining well.

Ill catch up with everyone at the nabbas hopefully.

Cheers.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Absolute beast, this is the look I'm going for. Amazing delts mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Absolute beast, this is the look I'm going for. Amazing delts mate


Thanks pal, appreciate that.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Fair play, man, you look awesome.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but are you "assisted"?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers bro,

Of course - Im juiced up to the eyes matey - love the stuff :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Cheers bro,
> 
> Of course - Im juiced up to the eyes matey - love the stuff :laugh:


PMSL....

...time to Up The Dose and stop [email protected] about worrying about girls :laugh:

Either that, or stay off the clomid mate :lol:

hehehe... jst kidding ya...

well kinda... me and Bri still gner kick yer @ss


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Up the dose, yes i prob should as im only on 2 test a week atm - my dog produces more than that lol

Looking forward to the ass kicking, esp from Bri


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its what ser's gner do with your leftovers i'd worry about mate! lmao


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Holy sh1t mate, you look outstanding, what a fkn size you are now, can't wait to see you on stage. Should have been this year you big ponce, think youd do great!!!

Hell, you could still do it with the condition you are in right now, get fkn in there!!!!!

Amazing mate, blown away!

Oh, I do have one small thing to pick you up on though... not trying to pick flaws or anything and you know I love you but.....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Holy sh1t mate, you look outstanding, what a fkn size you are now, can't wait to see you on stage. Should have been this year you big ponce, think youd do great!!!
> 
> Hell, you could still do it with the condition you are in right now, get fkn in there!!!!!
> 
> ...


ROFL!!! looking huge tiger


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lovley physiqe m8 with mass with class . all in a non gay way of course


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> .
> 
> .


OMFG I NEVER NOTICED THAT

mwhahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I really can't believe that we all missed that!!! Lmao! Just goes to show how good you're looking bro...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> its what ser's gner do with your leftovers i'd worry about mate! lmao


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



RS2007 said:


> Holy sh1t mate, you look outstanding, what a fkn size you are now, can't wait to see you on stage. Should have been this year you big ponce, think youd do great!!!
> 
> Hell, you could still do it with the condition you are in right now, get fkn in there!!!!!
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHERE THATS GOING TIGER....DON'T YA! LMFAO :bounce:


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Lmao nah i never noticed either, lmao. i wont comment ont that, and yea like someone said b4, just shows we are looking at you


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Oh shoot......IM busted amnt I??!?

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Nice work, pmsl


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, dude!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Padderz ya big attention whore!!! Pics are ace.

Clearly you're no as big as my mahoosive unit (duh!) but you might be one day!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still nay chance you'll change your mind about competing??


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good man, Got some good size on you and lean. Nice work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking good mate:thumb: Keep up the hard work..

(nice dildo :laugh


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Ive not been on here much, been busy with work and *women* lol


Yeah, yeah, yeah...

Nice little dildo! :thumbup1:

Anyway - like the others say: YOU SHOULD BE COMPETING!


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

looking wicked Paddy. I will join in the ass whooping as well but I don't break out your secret weapon!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Padderz ya big attention whore!!! Pics are ace.
> 
> Clearly you're no as big as my mahoosive unit (duh!) but you might be one day!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still nay chance you'll change your mind about competing??


IM no attention whore!!

Yes i know im not as big as you but im gettin there with the help of steroid shakes :laugh:

I think its too late now for me to compete, i could get ready in time but i dont have the means - ie juice etc to get me there.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone and if anyone wants to borrow my big black weepon you are more than welcome


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking good mate - any leg pics??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Thanks everyone and if anyone wants to borrow my big black weepon you are more than welcome


Hurrah! Postage or home visits? :lol:


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

animal, batista!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> IM no attention whore!!
> 
> Yes i know im not as big as you but im gettin there with the help of steroid shakes :laugh:
> 
> I think its too late now for me to compete, i could get ready in time but i dont have the means - ie juice etc to get me there.


HaaHaa!! Yeah then creation slams and steroid shakes are hardcore! Mind that fish oils you were jaggin, how did you get on with them? Were you 'right aff the richter' lmao!!! Blow your fcukin head off so they do!!!

Oh and your weepon!!! pmsl!!

Aye, you could manage to get ready in time and compete if you REALLY wanted to. I'll beat you up with my phone charger any mare o' yer p!sh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> *IM no attention whore!!*
> 
> Yes i know im not as big as you but im gettin there with the help of steroid shakes :laugh:
> 
> I think its too late now for me to compete, i could get ready in time but i dont have the means - ie juice etc to get me there.


*COUGH*COUGH*

......AHEM.....!!!!!

pmsl..... sorry.... something in my throat there..... :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *COUGH*COUGH*
> 
> ......AHEM.....!!!!!
> 
> pmsl..... sorry.... something in my throat there..... :lol:


lmao let him think what he wants zara,you and i both know he will have more pics posted in his journal come the time than you and i put together lmfao


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking huge mate, and like everyone has said.... shoulders are absolutely amazing!!! :thumbup1:


----------

